# $5000 scholarship available for seminary students



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 17, 2017)

We have insurance on our church through a company called Church Mutual. I received a letter today informing me of a scholarship program for future religious leaders. It is available to religious studies students enrolled in an accredited seminary or college who have a GPA of at least 3.0 and who will be attending full-time for the 2017-18 academic year. It is open to students from any denomination. I thought I would pass this along for any who might qualify. I'm sure an extra $5000 would be a blessing. Here is the website for more information. The deadline to apply is April 15th. https://www.churchmutual.com/cmcares/religiousScholars.cfm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

